

Ask HN: To speak or not to speak - that is the question... - DamonOehlman

Looking for some pretty candid feedback around this one. Basically, I've started my own software business this year after working for others for the last 10 years and things are going well.<p>Not crazy I'm making barrel loads of cash well, but I have a couple of good clients, a pretty solid little opensource library that is the basis for some good professional services work and if I can finally finish off the last few chapters will have a book published early next year.<p>All in all, I'm really happy with how the first 9-10 months of business have worked out (even if there is a little less money in the bank than I would have liked).<p>The problem is now, I'm really not sure how to move things forward next.  There are a few speaking opportunities that have presented themselves and others I would like to pursue, but obviously this takes out ever-precious time and in general yields little or no financial return.  In some cases, it would probably (or more than likely - you tell me) cost a little to get myself out of Australia and over to the US or Europe to pursue these opportunities.<p>I guess what I am looking for is some advice.  Should I be looking to pursue speaking opportunities to promote myself, my business and our opensource libraries?  Or is the cost too great?  Given income for the business comes from professional services (both development and training) does profile building hurt profitability too much to consider?<p>The business is still small in terms of staff (2 now - including myself, and 3 projected for Q1 2011), and I think my gut is saying I need to focus on work closer to home.  I'd love to have some feedback either way and hear of others experiences if you are willing to share.<p>Thanks,
Damon.
======
petervandijck
You should definitely speak. It's marketing. It's like writing a book: you
hardly get any money for it, but it's great marketing.

However, you should never pay to speak. And you should limit your conference
attendance to places where you can speak (don't just go to a conference
without speaking there, unless it's really important).

Yes, you should speak. Running a business and being profitable isn't just
about spending time coding, it's about promoting as well, and speaking at
relevant conferences is a great way to do that. One of the best.

------
zugumzug
This seems like a perfect chance to take advantage of the law of unintended
consequences. What I mean is, even though you may not see the direct and
immediate benefit from a speaking engagement, there may be indirect benefits
that make it very worthwhile.

Possible examples of this:

1\. A speaking engagement is most likely a networking event. You arrive at
this event with a high level of credibility already established - you are a
speaker.

2\. Preparing to speak to a group often forces you to clarify your priorities
in a way that you haven't been forced to before. It can force you to separate
what's essential from what's inessential in your business by virtue of what
you feel is most beneficial to your audience.

3\. There is often free food.

The one big caveat I see is that you don't want to do a speaking engagement
half-assed, especially if you haven't done it before. So you should probably
pass unless you can devote an adequate amount of time and attention to it to
feel well prepared.

~~~
DamonOehlman
Thanks for the feedback, and kudos on including point 3. I think that may well
tip the balance ;)

------
madhouse
I would suggest you give one such opportunity a try: promotion is a strong
tool, and while it usually costs more than you can immediately count as income
from it, in the long run, it can be beneficial.

However, that's not always the case, especially if you need to travel far and
often.

In any case, trying is - in my opinion - something you should do. Perhaps not
right now, but within half a year or so - and see how it goes.

Perhaps you'll decide it's not worth it, and then you won't feel bad for not
pursuing the opportunity. Perhaps it will turn out to be a good investment,
and then you'll be glad you pursued it.

~~~
DamonOehlman
It's interesting you say half a year, as that is when some of the events look
to be occurring. In the clear soon after a big client project too.

Thanks for the feedback.

